# Amanda Lang leaving CBC



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

The CBC announced today that their Senior Business Correspondent, Amanda Lang will be leaving the public broadcaster and that her final appearance on 'The Exchange' would be this Friday. The reasons given is that she is leaving to pursue other television opportunities ( perhaps on Bloomberg Canada?) and to write a new book. Did you watch her program? Will you miss her when she departs the CBC?


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

yes
nope

They have some talented bright young women there that can easily step into her shoes.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Belguy said:


> other television opportunities ( perhaps on Bloomberg Canada?)


Probably. However, note that Danielle Bochove already quit CBC earlier this year and joined Bloomberg Canada.
As far as business reporting skills go, Danielle was the best (perhaps, only) business reporter the CBC had.
Amanda Lang can't hold a candle to Danielle.



> and to write a new book


Oh Gawd, no...I read her first book...couldn't keep my eyes open...and I am usually an avid reader of business & finance books



> Did you watch her program?


Yes, for many years.
Stopped watching after KOL officially left, and they completely changed the format.



> Will you miss her when she departs the CBC?


Not at all !


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm rooting for Danielle Bocove if they can get her for the job


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

mrPPincer said:


> I'm rooting for Danielle Bocove if they can get her for the job


I don't think she will come back to the CBC.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

if i might inject a little sexism into the conversation ..

that girl is so smokin hot, i just hope she doesn't leave tv :cower:


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I enjoyed her when she and Kevin were on BNN. But as a financial "expert"? Won't miss her on CBC. But do hope she does well. Did you know that she has a twin sister? Their mother must have been good looking


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> However, note that Danielle Bochove already quit CBC earlier this year and joined Bloomberg Canada.


 I suspected as much after I googled her name to get the spelling :sorrow:



HaroldCrump said:


> As far as business reporting skills go, Danielle was the best (perhaps, only) business reporter the CBC had.


^I agree



HaroldCrump said:


> Amanda Lang can't hold a candle to Danielle.


Gotta admit I agree with this too; when I read here that Amanda left I was really hoping they could get Danielle to take the job.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ditto what fatcat said (#7) g-r-o-o-w-w-w-l-l !!! (are red-blooded men even still ALLOWED to notice stuff like that?)


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

If memory serves me, I believe that Amanda reported from the floor of the NYSE for CNN before she returned to Canada and BNN.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> ditto what fatcat said (#7) g-r-o-o-w-w-w-l-l !!! (are red-blooded men even still ALLOWED to notice stuff like that?)


Yaa... I vote for Catherine Murray as her replacement.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

you're right belguy. I saw her on those shows & thought "this girl's pretty sharp - she's goin' places"


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I would imagine that it would be difficult for any organization to attract new talent, let alone hold on to it's existing talent, while facing death by a thousand cuts due to ongoing federal government budget cuts. This might be a consideration as you cast your vote in the election unless you are satisfied to see the public broadcaster slowly go down the tubes. It's just one factor to take into account.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

It would be interesting to have a gander at Amanda's investment portfolio although she maintains that she generally plays it safe and probably doesn't invest in any O'Leary mutual funds. Perhaps her and Kevin are planning to team up again?


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I thought I read a few years ago she invested in all the big banks during the crash and did quite well when they recovered (along with everything else)


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I recall the same, re: banks. Another loss for the CBC.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Would the last person to leave the CBC building please turn out the lights. Perhaps Justin, if he wins, will restore some of their funding that Harper took away?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

They were having some problem with microphones working on Power and Politics show today, and the Liberal and NDP people joked they should give the CBC more money to buy some new equipment.

The host cut that off quickly with a..............."let's not go there" comment.

Keep cutting spending and we will end up with some forlorn looking guy sitting at a barren wooden desk, a single bulb lamp with no shade, saying........

"For the news today, I heard from somebody who told somebody that somewhere in Nova Scotia, somebody did something newsworthy. 

If they would call in and tell us who they are and what they did,......... that would be great".


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Belguy said:


> Would the last person to leave the CBC building please turn out the lights. Perhaps Justin, if he wins, will restore some of their funding that Harper took away?





sags said:


> They were having some problem with microphones working on Power and Politics show today, and the Liberal and NDP people joked they should give the CBC more money to buy some new equipment.


Another myth perpetuated by the HDS crowd (Harper Derangement Syndrome).

*CBC funding has not been cut*


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Are these real dollars or inflation adjusted dollars?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^How to lie with statistics.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

According to someone who figure it out.............

_Using historic CPI with constant funding since 2005-2006 it'd be $1,276m - a $178m reduction, 14% reduction_

Not exactly "gutting" the CBC as has been alleged by some, but it is clear by their actions and rhetoric the Conservatives want to give the CBC less money.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

sags said:


> Not exactly "gutting" the CBC as has been alleged by some, but it is clear by their actions and rhetoric the Conservatives want to give the CBC less money.


And what is wrong with that?
CBC has several sources for self-funding...they produce original content, they advertise heavily on TV and their website, their journalists do research and speeches for private corporations, etc.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I thought The Exchange was a shadow of the prior program. And I always thought her stunt to protect RBC tainted her as a journalist.

I wondered what happened to Danielle. She used to substitute regularly for Lang.

Welcome back Belguy!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

kcowan said:


> I wondered what happened to Danielle. She used to substitute regularly for Lang.


She has joined Bloomberg Canada.
IMO, Danielle was a far superior business journalist...Lang should have been sub'ing for her, not the other way around.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

there is no shortage of brilliant female business / investing journalists
frances horodelski on bnn being one of many examples


----------



## s123 (May 3, 2015)

A letter leaked by WikiLeaks reveals that CBC, Canada Post and other Crown corporations could be forced to work solely for profit under the US-led Trans-Pacific Partnership free trade agreement (TPP) currently being negotiated in Maui, Hawaii. 

https://www.rt.com/news/311315-tpp-deal-canada-cbc-profit/

And TPP includes ISDS.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

fatcat said:


> frances horodelski on bnn being one of many examples


Aged, Frances is very good.
So are Amber and Catherine Murray.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Aged, Frances is very good.
> So are Amber and Catherine Murray.


i want it go on record that i refrained from making sexist comments about amber or catherine ... though i could ... and reserve the right to do so in the future

frances is my fav and i think is one of the brightest bulbs on that network

though i don't think its fair that you make these kinds of awful ageist comments about her harold ... shame on you, she is still in the prime of her life :biggrin:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Freudian slip?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Belguy said:


> The reasons given is that she is leaving to pursue other television opportunities ( perhaps on Bloomberg Canada?) and to write a new book.
> 
> 
> Did you watch her program?


After "Mr Wonderful left"..it was blah-blah-blah as usual, and K.O'L isn't around to correct her, so she had free rein on her own show. 
A book from A Lang? probably full of her personal impressions at the CBC no doubt. She was already accused of improprieties while working there, especially with her
close ties with RBC and the TFW issue.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...-should-end-with-this-resign/article22603438/




> Will you miss her when she departs the CBC?


If I don't watch her show now, how can I miss her? 
Now Diane Buckner on DD..yes..I would... Carve almost falls over triggered by a coughing bout:biggrin:


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

carverman said:


> A book from A Lang? probably full of her personal impressions at the CBC no doubt


I doubt she would reveal any details about her time with the CBC due to non disclosure, etc.
Her first book was incredibly boring, I am sorry to say.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

No big loss for CBC from my perspective.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

It is entirely possible that this was a gentle push.
After the Gian Gomeshi and Evan Solomon scandals, CBC could not afford to fire Amanda Lang, purely from an optics/PR perspective.

It was more than clear that she needed to go, far more than Solomon.

So the CBC may have played for time back in the spring, and this is more like a "by mutual consent" departure...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Amanda Lang has joined Bloomberg Canada, just like her ex co-host Danielle Bochove.

Also, details have been revealed about her new book by Harper Collins....it's called _The Virtue of Discomfort_.
It claims to teach businesses how to "listen for answers" (whatever that means).
So, it seems to be along the same lines as her first book, and promises to be an equally thrilling page-turner.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Bloomberg TV Canada, a new channel, will feature Amanda 2x a week for 30 minutes each.

I suspect she will continue to accept paid speaking engagements, so this might be an increase in potential earnings. Still hot.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Bloomberg TV Canada, a new channel, will feature Amanda 2x a week for 30 minutes each.
> 
> I suspect she will continue to accept paid speaking engagements, so this might be an increase in potential earnings. Still hot.


Oh, so that is where Pamela Richie went as well.

I wonder sometimes what happens to BNN anchors when they suddenly disappear from view, and someone else pops up.

Will Bloomberg Canada be on Rogers cable ?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

sags said:


> Will Bloomberg Canada be on Rogers cable ?


I expect it will be eventually. Canadian content mandate.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

The technical gremlins sure struck at the end of Amanda's final show on the CBC. Her interview with Kevin O'Leary was virtually indecipherable and nobody did anything to fix it as it continued through the highlight segment to the end of the program. Could it be that it was no accident? Nah, couldn't be!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Belguy. I thought it was my satellite service. Good final show though!


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

here's a link to her final show, she says The Exchange will go on with the rest of the team:
http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/Shows/The+Exchange+with+Amanda+Lang/ID/2677213248/
First 5 minutes is dead air so click on the bar below @ 5 minutes in, to get to the beginning of the show.
Also the interview with Kevin gets cut off at the end followed by another minute of dead air; seems the online version had technical issues too.


----------



## besmartrich (Jan 11, 2015)

mrPPincer said:


> here's a link to her final show, she says The Exchange will go on with the rest of the team:
> http://www.cbc.ca/player/Shows/Shows/The+Exchange+with+Amanda+Lang/ID/2677213248/
> First 5 minutes is dead air so click on the bar below @ 5 minutes in, to get to the beginning of the show.
> Also the interview with Kevin gets cut off at the end followed by another minute of dead air; seems the online version had technical issues too.


Too bad. I really like her competent and strong voices from the Exchange.:apathy:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Amanda Lang is still with BNN/Bloomberg. I'm watching her right now on the primary US Bloomberg broadcast.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Amanda Lang is still with BNN/Bloomberg. I'm watching her right now on the primary US Bloomberg broadcast.


yes she has worn a bit since the Exchange 10 years ago but still an astute interviewer.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Amanda Lang is still with BNN/Bloomberg. I'm watching her right now on the primary US Bloomberg broadcast.


May I ask what triggered you to resurrect a 3.5 year old thread about Lang?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

kcowan said:


> yes she has worn a bit since the Exchange 10 years ago but still an astute interviewer.


I think it's great that this staff from the old RobTV / BNN now has this kind of visibility. The piece from Amanda I saw is probably being broadcast globally as it appeared to be a core rotation.

It means that someone in the US or HK turns on the TV and sees "Amanda from Toronto..." neat. Always good to have Canada prominently visible in the global business media, too.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

andrewf said:


> May I ask what triggered you to resurrect a 3.5 year old thread about Lang?


I was wondering the same thing. After leaving CBC, she was on Bloomberg TV Canada from early 2016 . Then in 2017 when that network folded she was hired back by Bell Media on BNN-Bloomberg starting early 2018. 

Some of current hosts on BNN are no match - I usually switch channels. (Except for Catherine!)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> May I ask what triggered you to resurrect a 3.5 year old thread about Lang?


I was watching US Bloomberg and was surprised when I saw her appear. I know she was on "BNN Bloomberg" within the Canadian market, but I didn't know she also appeared on the US/global broadcasts.

Then I searched for an existing thread that mentioned her.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> It means that someone in the US or HK turns on the TV and sees "Amanda from Toronto..." neat. Always good to have Canada prominently visible in the global business media, too.


She has a half hour for BNN viewers and then continues for the BNN/Bloomberg half hour. Often she will share part of the Canadian segment with the US like when she interviews the TD President or Conrad. Black.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

agent99 said:


> Some of current hosts on BNN are no match - I usually switch channels. (Except for Catherine!)


Back in 2013, Catherine Murray and Michael Kane shared the morning slot on BNN. Catherine was like a deer in the headlights! They were split up when Michael became famous for the wrong reason. He got assigned the CTV business news slot on Canada AM until 2016.

Catherine has gotten better as the years have passed.


----------

